# RecipeDB - Raceday Red Ale



## Gavo (19/2/09)

Raceday Red Ale  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Galena hops are actually Galaxy. Bairds Malt is Bairds pearl ale malt. Mash in at 67 degrees. 9 litre boil. Batch Sparge. Carbonated to 2 volumes. Very tasty and easy drinking. 1 Lt yeast starter prepared 48 hrs in advance.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Carared    0.15 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.05 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I     1.2 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 45mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 5mins)    5 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11 ml Lallemand - Nottingham Yeast         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 25.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 28 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## buttersd70 (19/2/09)

Those spec addition ratios look slightly familiar.... :lol: 

Good choice on the GP, IMO. Have you been listening over fences, per chance? I was just contemplating the merits of GP in my red with Muckey the other night..... :lol: 

I like the bugu, works well....only thing I'me unsure about is the galena addition. Partly cos I've not used it, so it's a bit alien to me, and partly because of the time of it....is it flavour, or aroma? if it's flavour, the blackcurrent that galena is purported to give should work very well...but the timing is inefficient, for flavour. Perhaps move to 20min, and adjust for the IBU accordingly? Or if it's just for bittering, move it to 60, and replace the EKG entirely...


----------



## Gavo (19/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Those spec addition ratios look slightly familiar.... :lol:
> 
> Good choice on the GP, IMO. Have you been listening over fences, per chance? I was just contemplating the merits of GP in my red with Muckey the other night..... :lol:
> 
> I like the bugu, works well....only thing I'me unsure about is the galena addition. Partly cos I've not used it, so it's a bit alien to me, and partly because of the time of it....is it flavour, or aroma? if it's flavour, the blackcurrent that galena is purported to give should work very well...but the timing is inefficient, for flavour. Perhaps move to 20min, and adjust for the IBU accordingly? Or if it's just for bittering, move it to 60, and replace the EKG entirely...



Damn your quick Butters. I hadn't even got the footnotes finished. 

The base malt was Bairds pearl malt, have had good experience with that in the past as you may know. The 45 min addition was actually Galaxy, Not yet in the DB. The galaxy at 45 min was an experiment that worked well. Have read a lot of Tonys' recipes and noted that he he uses a lot of 45 min additions rather than 60 min. Thought it might give a smoother bittering. It seems to do this quite well as it is not as harsh as I would expect (in my limited experience) of a high AA hop.

Not a replacement of the other recipe we have talked about, just another one. A pretty damn good one at that.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Effect (19/2/09)

gavo said:


> Damn your quick Butters. I hadn't even got the footnotes finished.
> 
> The base malt was Bairds pearl malt, have had good experience with that in the past as you may know. The 45 min addition was actually Galaxy, Not yet in the DB. The galaxy at 45 min was an experiment that worked well. Have read a lot of Tonys' recipes and noted that he he uses a lot of 45 min additions rather than 60 min. Thought it might give a smoother bittering. It seems to do this quite well as it is not as harsh as I would expect (in my limited experience) of a high AA hop.
> 
> ...



I think tony does a no chill and that is why he brings his 60 min additions forward 15 mins....could be wrong though


----------



## Gavo (19/2/09)

Phillip said:


> I think tony does a no chill and that is why he brings his 60 min additions forward 15 mins....could be wrong though



Yeah from his comments I believe he does both. Anyway this was chilled in an ice bath to 45 degrees in 20 min then added to the fermenter and topped up to 21 lt. Still has worked well though.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## buttersd70 (19/2/09)

gavo said:


> Damn your quick Butters. I hadn't even got the footnotes finished.
> 
> The base malt was Bairds pearl malt, have had good experience with that in the past as you may know. The 45 min addition was actually Galaxy, Not yet in the DB. The galaxy at 45 min was an experiment that worked well. Have read a lot of Tonys' recipes and noted that he he uses a lot of 45 min additions rather than 60 min. Thought it might give a smoother bittering. It seems to do this quite well as it is not as harsh as I would expect (in my limited experience) of a high AA hop.
> 
> ...


ahh, ok. Yeah, that pearl gave you a good result. I can see why you used it again in this one.
Haven't tried the galaxy, from what I hear it's nice and smooth, though. Some of the high alphas are surprisinly smooth on the bittering, I know that simcoe is....

What was the yeast, btw?


----------



## Kai (19/2/09)

Looks well-rounded, smooth and delicious. I like it.


----------



## Gavo (19/2/09)

Yeast was Nottingham. Farmed, washed and a 1 litre starter made. Will have to give the GP malt a go another day. Have to keep trying variants to recipes in order make life interesting. The Galaxy seems a good well rounded hop (if you can get it). This beer had me lifting my eyebrow just trying to identify each element. Malt profile good and well balanced ( I have made a couple with well overdone malt profiles that I think even you Butters, me old china, would find too much). I like the styrian goldings as they just add a little interest to the hop flavor and aroma. I reckon the EKG are just that bit more earthy(Still a good hop that I will be keeping in stock). I think the Galaxy are back there somewhere just trying to get through.

Thanks Kai, and yes delicious it is. Just lucky I only put a couple in the fridge to try out otherwise I would be half cut by now.  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------

